# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  عيونكم محتاسه { مـتـى حـق آلـلـيـلـه }~

## آلـ غ ـنـــج

> فتوى هيئة كبار العلماء بالسعودية 
> حكم القرقيعان
> 
> 
> حكم القرقيعان:
> 
> الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد
> 
> فتوى رقم (15532) بتاريخ 24/ 11/1413هـ
> ...




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

فــي آي تـــآريــــخ . . , ؟

----------


## العوش99

هههههههههههههههه .. كل ما ادش مكان القى الصور .. محلااااااااااااااااهن هذا تصويرج مشاءالله ؟؟؟

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

لا مــــب تصـــــــويـــري . . , ههههههه الصــور من الـــنت 

^_^

----------


## شيخة الحريم

lol

حبيت الموضوع وعلى شكل سؤال !!

الصراحه انتي سوالف لول

انا روحي انشد بس محد رد عليه ،، يلا اتريا الجواب وياج ^^

وسلمتي ع الموضوع الفنتـك ,,

اختج
شيخة الحريم

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

> lol
> 
> حبيت الموضوع وعلى شكل سؤال !!
> 
> الصراحه انتي سوالف لول
> 
> انا روحي انشد بس محد رد عليه ،، يلا اتريا الجواب وياج ^^
> 
> وسلمتي ع الموضوع الفنتـك ,,
> ...



ههههههههه 
وانا ابغي اعرف متى . . ,

----------


## envy me

*اذا انتووو تسونها ب 14 شعبان بيكون الاربعاء الياي تاريخ 5-8-2009*
*او 15 شعبان بيكون الخميس 6-8-2009* 
*بس يقولون بدعه هذا والله أعلم*

----------


## الوارفة

أعتقد 5 / 8 / 2009 بصادف الاربعاء

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

> *اذا انتووو تسونها ب 14 شعبان بيكون الاربعاء الياي تاريخ 5-8-2009*
> *او 15 شعبان بيكون الخميس 6-8-2009* 
> *بس يقولون بدعه هذا والله أعلم*



تسلميــــــــن حبيبتي ع الـــرد . . ,

----------


## كويتانا

يقال انه بدعه
وكل بدعه ضلاله 
وكل ضلالة بالنار والعياذ بالله





*
لقد أصدرت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء فتوى بهذا الخصوص هذا نصها

فتوى رقم (15532) بتاريخ 24/ 11/1413هـ

فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة الرئيس العام من المستفتي / مدير مركز الدعوة بالدمام بالنيابة والمحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم (5054) وتاريخ 6/10/1413هـ وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالا هذا نصه:

أنه جرت العادة في دول الخليج وشرق المملكة أن يكون هناك مهرجان (القرقيعان) وهذا يكون في منتصف شهر رمضان أو قبله وكان يقوم به الأطفال يتجولون على البيوت يرددون أناشيد ومن الناس من يعطيهم حلوى أو مكسرات أو قليل من النقود وكانت لا ضابط لها إلا أنه في الوقت الحاضر بدأت العناية بها وصار لها احتفال في بعض المواقع والمدارس وغيرها وصارت ليست للأطفال وحدهم وصارت تجمع لها الأموال .. ؟

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء المذكور أجابت عنه بأن الاحتفال في ليلة الخامس عشر من رمضان أو في غيرها بمناسبة ما يسمى مهرجان القرقيعان بدعة لا أصل لها في الإسلام (وكل بدعة ضلالة) فيجب تركها والتحذير منها ولا تجوز إقامتها في أي مكان لا في المدارس ولا في المؤسسات أو غيرها والمشروع في ليالي رمضان بعد العناية بالفرائض الاجتهاد بالقيام وتلاوة القرآن والدعاء .*

----------


## hmo0o0m

صح أنا سمعت أنها بدعه 
بس يعني انسويها لليهال حرام ع الأقل يستانسون ومب دايماا يعني مب اجباااري لازم انسويها بس متى مابغينا ^______^

----------


## آلـ غ ـنـــج

الكل يقول بدعه بس الناس تعودو على هاليوم ويحسون انه واجب لازم يسونه ويفرحون اليهال

----------


## سامية الكتبي

احس عادي ليش بدعه ؟؟؟

----------


## عيون1

حق الليله (لكل شعب عادات و تقاليد)

هو موروث شعبي سارة علية الأجيال وهذا ما يتميز به اهل الإمارات وهو تذكير بقرب حلول شهر الخير وليس إحتفال ديني.
في هذا اليوم كل من يفرح به على شاكلتة الصغار و الكبار
وفي إعتقادي هذا اليوم يوم عادي يوزع فيه الحلوى على الصغار وهم بملابسهم التراثية يجوبون الحئ الواحد والفرحة تغمرهم واما الأسر فهناك نوع من التكافل الإجتماعي بتوزيع بعض المواد الإغذائيه بينهم زيادة في اواصل المحبة والإلفة بينهم 

إنها من ضمن عادات الشعوب لكل شعب عاداتة و تقاليدة . 

حق الليلة5/8
و السموحة ...

----------


## دانة الامارات

15-8

الصور حلوة

----------


## غـنـآتـي

5 باذن الله

----------


## Maria_Louisa

بيحذفون موضوعج 

يقولون حق الليلة حرام !!

----------


## غلا_عمري..

يسمونه حق الليله 
وهوعادة ما يكون في منتصف شهر شعبان(وحد ينسى اليوم اللي انولد فيه) 14و 15و16كل بيت عدنا ما سواه فاليومالاول يسويه فاليوم الثاني او الثالث وفي فريجنا يوزعون فيه البزارواشياء مثل التمر وهاي تهدي فلانه وعلانه والحريم ينطرون اعيالهم لين يوزعون الحلاوه على اعيال الفريج
شي عادي تعلمناه من ايدادنا وصار لازم نسويه مب للكبااار لليهال 
وبعدين هو مب شرات الفلنتاين وغيره من البدع الغربيه 
هاي بدعتنا نحنا العرب احسن عن ما نتقيد ببدعاااات الغرب
هذااااا راااااي فالموضوع هذا
والله اعلم
والله يغفر لي 
موفقين
واسموحه

----------


## ام عبادي70

يوم الاربعاء تاريخ 5\8
الله ايعودها علينا وعليكم كل عام وكل حول
واللهم بلغنا رمضان كما بلغتنا شعبان

----------


## أريام

> حق الليله (لكل شعب عادات و تقاليد)
> 
> هو موروث شعبي سارة علية الأجيال وهذا ما يتميز به اهل الإمارات وهو تذكير بقرب حلول شهر الخير وليس إحتفال ديني.
> في هذا اليوم كل من يفرح به على شاكلتة الصغار و الكبار
> وفي إعتقادي هذا اليوم يوم عادي يوزع فيه الحلوى على الصغار وهم بملابسهم التراثية يجوبون الحئ الواحد والفرحة تغمرهم واما الأسر فهناك نوع من التكافل الإجتماعي بتوزيع بعض المواد الإغذائيه بينهم زيادة في اواصل المحبة والإلفة بينهم 
> 
> إنها من ضمن عادات الشعوب لكل شعب عاداتة و تقاليدة . 
> 
> حق الليلة5/8و السموحة ...


 




_حق الليله من العادات و التقاليد موروث من أجدادنا_ 
_ كان أيدادنا يوزعون بعض المواد الإغذائيه مثل خبز التنور و التمر وكل ما يتوفر في البيوت..._
_والحين في الوقت الحالي يفرحون فيه اليهال أكثر ..._

_بس ما أدري ألحين يقولون بدعةبس حق الليلة ليست إحتفال ديني.
_

----------


## *عســـولة*

يا ربي عالصغارية الحلوييين


ما عندي فكرة يالغالية

----------


## $بنوتة العين$

انشاء اللة

----------


## الفدّ

فتوى هيئة كبار العلماء بالسعودية 
حكم القرقيعان


حكم القرقيعان:

الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد

فتوى رقم (15532) بتاريخ 24/ 11/1413هـ

فقد اطلعت اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء على ما ورد إلى سماحة الرئيس العام من المستفتي / مدير مركز الدعوة بالدمام بالنيابة والمحال إلى اللجنة من الأمانة العامة لهيئة كبار العلماء برقم (5054) وتاريخ 6/10/1413هـ وقد سأل المستفتي سؤالا هذا نصه:

أنه جرت العادة في دول الخليج وشرق المملكة أن يكون هناك مهرجان (القرقيعان) وهذا يكون في منتصف شهر رمضان أو قبله وكان يقوم به الأطفال يتجولون على البيوت يرددون أناشيد ومن الناس من يعطيهم حلوى أو مكسرات أو قليل من النقود وكانت لا ضابط لها إلا أنه في الوقت الحاضر بدأت العناية بها وصار لها احتفال في بعض المواقع والمدارس وغيرها وصارت ليست للأطفال وحدهم وصارت تجمع لها الأموال .. ؟

وبعد دراسة اللجنة للاستفتاء المذكور أجابت عنه بأن الاحتفال في ليلة الخامس عشر من رمضان أو في غيرها بمناسبة ما يسمى مهرجان القرقيعان بدعة لا أصل لها في الإسلام (وكل بدعة ضلالة) فيجب تركها والتحذير منها ولا تجوز إقامتها في أي مكان لا في المدارس ولا في المؤسسات أو غيرها والمشروع في ليالي رمضان بعد العناية بالفرائض الاجتهاد بالقيام وتلاوة القرآن والدعاء .

والله الموفق

وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم

اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء 



:


الحمدالله عندنـآ ماحد يسويهـآ . . و حتى لو كـآنت من العادات و التقاليد و هذا الشي كـآن بدعه نبتعد عنه احسن . . 
كل بدعه ضلاله و كل ضلاله فالنار . .

----------

